# Northeast Ga/Unicoi cookout????????



## Unicoidawg

August 12th, 1:00ish Unicoi State Park Picnic Shelter #4
Directions:
From Helen continue north on 75 to Robertstown. Turn right on to 356 go about 2 miles into the park. Take a left onto Anna Ruby Falls road, if you cross the bridge at the lake you went too far.............Go about 2 miles or so and look for the signs to picnic shelter #4 it'll be off in a hole to your right.......Everyone (myself included) will have to pay $3 for a parkpass. You can get them at one of the many self serve kiosks or there is a pay booth that ya have to go threw to get there..........Any questions shoot me a pm....................B.J.      Unicoidawg

MENU
Unicoidawg-       smoked deer meat, coleslaw, drinks
Bender-              cake
Dirtroad-            plates, forks, spoons paper towels and a dish????
J_seph -             baked beans, ground beef, buns, charcoal
ducktown-         smoked ham, maccaroni, dessert
rattler -              fried chicken
Dana Young-     potatoe salad, oreo delight
her1911-           ribs, cheesy taters, ketchup, mustard and mayo
Al33-                  .......................




All right guys, I read all the time about these meetings but most are not anywhere close to NE Ga.......... This is just a test to see if there is any interest to do one for the guys around NE Ga and anyone else from Woody's that wants to come. With my wife being the FD manager at Unicoi. She can get us any one of the picnic shelters that we desire, provided that we book it well in advance ($25). Some are by the lake, some in the woods and some are on Smith Creek with stocked trout fishing............. It just depends on what the group wants........... Maybe a covered dish type deal with folks bringing their specailty..... Or someone haul in a smoker to B-B-Q. Whatever floats ya'lls boats it's all good........ Anyways before we go any further with any plans, who on here would be interested in something along these lines????????? 
Unicoidawg


----------



## Greg Tench

Count me in U Dawg.


----------



## SnowHunter

I'm interested!!!!


----------



## Dana Young

me too


----------



## creekbender

sounds good


----------



## gacowboy

Sounds like fun, I would try to make it.


----------



## Vernon Holt

I am a possible.  Far better than being impossible.


----------



## SnowHunter

Unicoidawg said:


> specailty..... Or someone haul in a smoker to B-B-Q.


We wouldnt mind bringin our big grill. Its the one that looks like a 50 gal drum. It doesnt have a smoker box, but it can be done without the box.


----------



## dutchman

I dunno. This one has the early apperanace of becoming a mutt love fest. 

Only kiddin' folks. Of course I'm interested.


----------



## SnowHunter

dutchman said:


> I dunno. This one has the early apperanace of becoming a mutt love fest.
> 
> Only kiddin' folks. Of course I'm interested.


----------



## dirtroad

If at all possible I am there.That trout fishing always catches my attention.


----------



## Eshad

I would be interested Unicoidawg.   Sounds like fun!


----------



## beginnersluck

That sounds good...I'd be very interested!


----------



## Unicoidawg

That's 10 so far..................
Now Dutch u know I  ya man  
Who else is up for it?????????? Do ya'll wanna do it in July, August, other ????? Ideas.............
Unicoidawg


----------



## goob

*yup.*

me too, i will be there.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Well I asked Roxydawg (my better half) about it last night and she's all for it as well. The shelter fee went up to $35 instead of $25........I guess the state's gonna blame that on gas prices too  This thing can be as big or as small as ya'll want it too be and we just gotta decide when and who brings what................... Who else is on board. Unicoidawg


----------



## dutchman

I'm good for an August or later gathering. July is the picnic at the GON HQ in Madison.


----------



## SnowHunter

August or later sounds good for us too!


----------



## creekbender

MAKE SURE IT AINT GAMEDAY SEPT 1ST OR THE 8TH , BUT IF IT IS , THAT MAY BE ONE GOOD COOKOUT , I'LL STILL TRY TO MAKE IT !!! GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbrooker

count me in when you set a date and time


----------



## Unicoidawg

Anyone that knows me, knows where I'll be on Gameday............It may be a cookout, but it'll be in the shadows of Sanford Stadium!!!!!!!!!! 
So that's not a problem. 
Sunday or Saturday????? Personally Aug 11, 12, 18 or 26 would work. Also Sunday's are not usually as busy at the park vs Saturdays. My schdule is 24 on 48 off so my days are pretty much set in stone.
Unicoidawg


----------



## creekbender

Unicoidawg said:


> Anyone that knows me, knows where I'll be on Gameday............It may be a cookout, but it'll be in the shadows of Sanford Stadium!!!!!!!!!!
> So that's not a problem.
> Sunday or Saturday????? Personally Aug 11, 12, 18 or 26 would work. Also Sunday's are not usually as busy at the park vs Saturdays. My schdule is 24 on 48 off so my days are pretty much set in stone.
> Unicoidawg



aint nothing like 92,746 of ur best friends yelling gooo dawgs between the hedges , if ur ever tailgating around college station/river road area check us out i know i'll be the for the carolina game. GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99Roadking

The wife and I would like to make it. Right now those dates work. Heading to the hunting camp sometime in August, just not sure that date yet.


----------



## dirtroad

Me and the family are going to be in Helen  Aug.12-15 already,sounds real good to me.I hope they are still putting fish in the river then,but I have my doubts if it stays this hot and dry.GO DAWGS..nothing like the Sanford Sunshine.


----------



## sniper13

I could make it on a Sunday. I work every saturday.
It'd be good to meet some more of us "Hillbilly's"


----------



## j_seph

*Count me in*

Now how many is that


----------



## Unicoidawg

Looks to be 16 Woodyites so far...........that don't count the mamas and kids and what nots.


----------



## RATTLER

I AM IN PENDING DATE


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

*2 more...*

Me and my main squeeze will be there if we can...


----------



## Branchminnow

If the date is right I ll come.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Ok how about Sunday August the 12th.............
Unicoidawg


----------



## SnowHunter

works for us


----------



## creekbender

sounds good to me count me in


----------



## Branchminnow

Ill be at church, I can maybe stop by later on though.


----------



## dutchman

Branchminnow said:


> Ill be at church, I can maybe stop by later on though.



Same for me.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

It doesn't matter to me because I'll be in Oklahoma! Y'all have as many as you want. I'll just suffer and read about them after y'all had a great time.


----------



## dirtroad

Me and Banned(Wife) will be there with our two little ones.


----------



## j_seph

*Wife said sounds good*

What are we doing for eats.
Someone bringing a big grill/smoker and cooking us a whle hog or something(just a request)


----------



## Unicoidawg

Have not figured the eats out yet....... I kinda figured we could all bring a covered dish or something for sides. Whatever ya'll want to do will be great. We just need to try and share the cost and keep it down as much as possible. I'm gonna go ahead and reserve a picnic shelter pretty quick. Ya'll wanna be by the creek lake or what...........
Unicoidawg


----------



## j_seph

*Creek*

Creek


----------



## SnowHunter

ok we're tentative at the moment, depends on the budget and luck or lack thereof


----------



## Eshad

I'm gonna try to make this one, but won't know for sure until closer to time.  If I can, I will be coming up after church.


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right it's the afternoon of August 12 at picnic shelter #4 (#6 was taken) Roxydawg just made the reservation, it's under "Woody's.com/Meaders" so ya'll bring your trout poles, swimmin trucks and what not ............Smith Creek is a stones throw away and the beach is a short hike down the trail... There now............ so far here is the list of those who are coming or most likely coming. If anyone is coming from a long ways off and needs a room at the lodge or campsite the # is 706-878-2201 or drop me a line and I can get ya in touch with the right folks 

Unicoidawg & Roxydawg
Greg Tench
Her1911
Dana Young
Creekbender
Gacowboy
Vernon Holt????? maybe
Dutchman???????maybe
Dirtroad
ESHAD
Beginnersluck
Goob
Jbrooker
99Roadking
Sniper 13
J seph
Rattler
One shot no mor
Branchminnow????????maybe 

I'm gonna try and do some smoked bacon wrapped deer meat, a big ole bowl of cole slaw and some soft drinks of some kind. All right ya'll if'n ya got a specailty and wanna bring it speak up........... We're gonna need plates, forks, napkins, etc...etc..........Let's get this thing going
Unicoidawg


----------



## j_seph

*We will bring*

the baked beans w/ green peppers,onions, and ground beef in em. and some sporks


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

*Gotta bow out...*

I'll be working
Maybe next time!!!!!!!


----------



## 99Roadking

*??*

What's happening with this gathering everyone?

We're looking forward to it.

Do we need side dishes, main dishes, desserts?
Right now it looks like nearly everything. 

Hope to hear from others soon.

Mike


----------



## Unicoidawg

Mmmmmmm me too since we've already paid for the shelter...........I posted the list the other day......and only 3 folks have responded.  Come on guys let's hear what your gonna bring etc..etc..
Unicoidawg


----------



## dirtroad

I have got the plates,forks,spoons,paper towels,and some kind of dish(whayever she cooks,it'll be good).Looking  forward to it.Trout Rod........


----------



## creekbender

ya'll want me to bring a big ol chocalate cake for dessert ?


----------



## Unicoidawg

Heck yeah..................Bender that'll work. Anything else?????? All righty here's the menu so far
Unicoidawg.....deer meat,coleslaw, case cokes
Bender...........Cake
Dirtroad.........Plates,forks,spoons, paper towels and a dish??
J-seph...........big ole thing o baked beans


All right who else is gonna step up
We need some other kind of main dishes and some more sides.
Unicoidawg


----------



## SnowHunter

I'll bring some of them ribs I posted on the Cafe forum. How about some cheesy mashed taters??


----------



## j_seph

*Unicoi*

If you bringing the grill I'll bring some ground beef and buns. If you grill em, I know how you fireman can cook


----------



## Dana Young

Potatoe  salad and Oreo delight for us.


----------



## Al33

Choctawlb and myself plan on being a part of this. We will be up in the mountains that weekend scouting some bear hunting areas. Can't say what I will have to donate to the cause regarding the eats but I'm sure I can find something if Ken and I haven't eaten all we take.


----------



## j_seph

*Bring us some*

Bear meat


----------



## RATTLER

I WILL BRING SOME FRIED CHICKEN


----------



## Unicoidawg

J-seph.........I'll see about getting a grill lined up. I'm gonna try and bring up a smoker to do my bacon wrapped deer meat. 

Al33 I guess a cooler full of drinks from you guys would work since ya'll probably don't wanna cook..
Keep it coming folks...........we need some more sides.
Unicoidawg


----------



## duckdown

*picnic*

ill come, and my cousin (birddog) is another woodys member i know he will come,
 what time are we talkin about having this.
i might smoke a ham and bring it and ill bring some macaroni
and cheese and a desert cake, probably bring my campe and stay all weekend


----------



## Unicoidawg

Haven't really set a time, but I'm gonna bring my stuff and set up there and cook..........so I'm gonna get there early.  Ya'll want 1:00,2:00 or 3:00????? I doesn't matter to me .............
Unicoidawg


----------



## SnowHunter

anytime is fine for us!!! We'll be bringin our fishin gear too since we finally got licenses. Might be able to bring our grill if its needed. What kind of food are we still needing???


----------



## Unicoidawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Heck yeah..................Bender that'll work. Anything else?????? All righty here's the menu so far
> Unicoidawg.....deer meat,coleslaw, case cokes
> Bender...........Cake
> Dirtroad.........Plates,forks,spoons, paper towels and a dish??
> J-seph...........big ole thing o baked beans
> 
> 
> All right who else is gonna step up
> We need some other kind of main dishes and some more sides.
> Unicoidawg



menu above plus

Ducktown - smoked ham, maccaroni and a desert
rattler       - fried chicken
Dana Young - potatoe salad and oreo delight
j_seph      -above + ground beef and buns
her1911   -ribs, cheesy taters, ketchup and mustard

We still need a few more sides and condiments.........mayo etc...etc...

It's coming up quick folks
Unicoidawg


----------



## SnowHunter

ok we can bring mayo ketchup and mustard. I got enough yellow mustard here to drown a fish


----------



## bubbadawg

If dates work count 2 more


----------



## j_seph

*Still need someone*

to bring Charcoal for a grill also


----------



## jbrooker

I have to back out, I will be moving all my stuff from Dalton to Cleveland and will not be back in time for the get together on the 12th. I hate that I have to miss this one, maybe next time.


----------



## Al33

I'll bring charcoal, plates, and stuff like that.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Not long now...............Anyone else wanna come and join in????????? I'll post directions and a final menu a couple of days before. Looking forward to meeting some of the Woody's crew............


----------



## dutchman

Unicoidawg said:


> Not long now...............Anyone else wanna come and join in????????? I'll post directions and a final menu a couple of days before. Looking forward to meeting some of the Woody's crew............



How about editing your first post in this thread with all that pertinent information (Date, time, exact location, who's bringing what, etc.). That would make it easy for folks to find.

Right now, it looks like I am about 75% sure I can make it. I'm good for a pan of suicide potatoes and a cobbler cooked onsite.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Hey Dutch.............I edited in some directions for ya  anyways good to here ya are gonna come.............


----------



## huntnnut

Sounds like a party!!!

I'm going to try and make it as I'm in dire need of a mountain fix and I would also love to tie in a little trout fishing with it.  Maybe even spend the night there at the Unicoi Lodge if there are rooms available so I can get up early the next morning and fish.

I'll have to study the menu to see what everyones bringing before I decide on something, though what ever it is I promise it will be edible....  I know one thing I'm gonna bring and that's a gal or so of sweet tea.  One can never have enough sweet tea....

Does anyone have any horse shoes or a badminton set that they might could bring?  A couple of sets of horse shoes might be a good idea, if possible.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Folks, I just checked with the other half and they have quite a few rooms available. Also the campground has a good number of walk ins open and 1 power and water site open for Aug 11.


----------



## dutchman

Well, as it turns out, I can't make it. I was reminded last night that we're having a birthday party for my mother-in-law on that day and I'll be occupied with that little project.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

dutchman said:


> Well, as it turns out, I can't make it. I was reminded last night that we're having a birthday party for my mother-in-law on that day and I'll be occupied with that little project.



WUSSY!


----------



## dutchman

Woody's Janitor said:


> WUSSY!



Just wait 'till you get one of those (a mother-in-law) and we'll see about you.


----------



## j_seph

*Shoot*



dutchman said:


> Just wait 'till you get one of those (a mother-in-law) and we'll see about you.



Mine would come w/ us and bring some grub too


----------



## j_seph

*Looks like 23 as of now*

1)	UNICOIDAWG
2)	MRS. UNICOIDAWG
3)	J_SEPH
4)	MRS. J_SEPH
5)	GREG TENCH
6)	HER1911
7)	DANA YOUNG
8)	DIRTROAD
9)	ESHAD
10)	BEGINEERSLUCK
11)	GOOB
12)	CREEKBENDER
13)	99ROADKING
14)	MRS. 99ROADKING
15)	SNIPER13
16)	RATTLER
17)	BRANCMINNOW
18)	AL33
19)	DUCKDOWN
20)	BIRDDOG
21)	BUBBADAWG
22)	ONE W/ BUBBADAWG
23)	HUNTNNUT


----------



## Unicoidawg

Looks like were gonna have a crowd.............


----------



## 99Roadking

Okay, what we still need?


----------



## Unicoidawg

Check out the updated menu in the first post and see if there is anything you'd like to add................Also a few more drinks of some kind would work.


----------



## dirtroad

I hope Banned will be there.....She is driving.


----------



## 99Roadking

Alright, how about we bring more drinks, some sausage for the grill, and some kind of salad.

This aught to be fun.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Also, somebody get a watermelon or two...................
We'll throw it in the creek for a while to get it right!!!!!


----------



## Dana Young

Yall don't forget about sunday!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter

still plannin on bein there!!!!!


----------



## dutchman

j_seph said:


> Mine would come w/ us and bring some grub too



On HER birthday? In THIS heat?

Maybe yours, but not mine!


----------



## Al33

Choctawlb and I will not be attending the event. He has come down with Lymes disease symptoms after getting bit by a tick and we will not be doing the bear scouting trip.

Sorry about this. Someone will have to pick up on the charcoal and cups we were going to bring.


----------



## Dana Young

Sorry to hear that Al but you could still come.


----------



## SnowHunter

Al33 said:


> Choctawlb and I will not be attending the event. He has come down with Lymes disease symptoms after getting bit by a tick and we will not be doing the bear scouting trip.
> 
> Sorry about this. Someone will have to pick up on the charcoal and cups we were going to bring.



man that stinks! I was lookin forward to seein ya again Al and meetin Ken after he made that awesome bowstring for the recurve!!!

Hope he gets to feelin better 

Nic


----------



## j_seph

When-Where


----------



## SnowHunter

j_seph said:


> When-Where




August 12th, 1:00ish Unicoi State Park Picnic Shelter #4


----------



## j_seph

*I knew this*



Her1911 said:


> August 12th, 1:00ish Unicoi State Park Picnic Shelter #4



I was thinking that there was not a set time as of yet


----------



## SnowHunter

j_seph said:


> I was thinking that there was not a set time as of yet



1ish, so anywhere around that time should be alright!


----------



## Al33

OK, Rattler and I are going to carpool it and we will be there short of some major interference. I'll bring charcoal, cups, and a couple of watermelons.
Looking forward to it. Looks like a healthy crowd of Woodyites will be there.


----------



## Woody's Janitor




----------



## Unicoidawg

Sweet..............I am very excited to put some faces with names. Hopefully it won't be too bad as far as the heat goes....... We'll still give it a go though......... If it gets too hot there is a creek and a lake near by.....I ain't skeeerd..........


----------



## buzzin4bass

Unicoidawg, Is it to late to say I'm in? Let me know what is needed and I will bring it. I will also bring a side of something but am not sure what. Let me know and I am looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Heck naw...........ya'll come on... bring ya momma and them too    As far as what to bring ????? I'm gonna sit down sometime tommorow and really go over the menu and see what else we need. Take a look and see if ya see anything that you would like to add to the mix..........

Oh yeah, we're gonna need some of those name tags so we'll all have a clue as to who's who
Unicoidawg


----------



## SnowHunter

Unicoidawg said:


> Sweet..............I am very excited to put some faces with names. Hopefully it won't be too bad as far as the heat goes....... We'll still give it a go though......... If it gets too hot there is a creek and a lake near by.....I ain't skeeerd..........


----------



## Dana Young

That creek aint big enough for the both of us.


----------



## j_seph

*Be like 2 elephant seals*

going at it in tha crick.


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right folks here it is so far..............

MAIN DISHES
unicoidawg- Smoked deer meat
j_seph-     Stuff for hamburgers
duckdown-smoked ham
Rattler-fried chicken
99roadking-sausage

SIDES
unicoidawg-cole slaw
j_seph-baked beans
duckdown-maccaroni
dana young-potatoe salad
99roadking-salad

DESSERTS
bender-chocolate cake
duckdown-dessert of some kind?????
dana(patty)- oreo delight
al33-watermelon

Drinks
unicoidawg- a cube of Pepsi's and cube seirra mist
99roadking-some type of drink
need-sweet tea
need-some ice....ok ok a bunch of ice

UTENSILS
dirtroad-plates, forks, spoons, paper towels
al33-some charcoal, cups


Also her1911 you think ya'll could bring that grill............

There is a power outlet at the shelter if somone needs power for whatever reason.

Also remember each car is required to have a park pass.

The only bad thing about this particular shelter is the lack of parking.....some of us are gonna have to park across the road after unloading the goods. Just FYI.....

Go up Anna Ruby Road.....Go past the beach house and back down the hill around a sharp curve to the right. Just past the curve on your right in the hole is shelter #4.....

From the looks of it there is gonna be anywhere from 25-40 people show up depending on all the mommas and poppas and such. 

If your coming and don't have anything on the menu please speak up and try to bring a little something...........If not thats ok too........but the more variety the better.

Unicoidawg


----------



## Unicoidawg

Oh yea Joe its CREEEEEEK......r u a yankee or what


----------



## goob

*ttt*

WELL I was gonna come but my grandpa's B-day is Sunday and we always have a cookout for him,,,,,,oh my bad its at shelter 6   soooooooooooooooo I will drop in and say hello. Funny how things work out huh? I will be in the ol two tone 1 ton.....................


----------



## SnowHunter

Hey Yall,
I really hate to do this but we just cant make it. If someone wants to come by and pick up the grill to bring, thats alright. Just be sure to bring it back!!! Anyone comin this way on the way up there let me know and I'll clean the grill out and get it ready for yall to use!
Nic


----------



## Al33

Sorry to read that Nicole. Was looking forward to chasin' that young'un around again.

Hope you and your family have a great day anyway.

Rattler will not be able to make it due to his uncle passing the other day. I'm still planning on coming up.


----------



## j_seph

*Anybody got a grill?*

I've got 8lbs of ground beef


----------



## Unicoidawg

I'll see if I can get my dad's.................It's propane though..........but hey it sho cooks good...Oh yeah Rachel fixed her pumpkin cake man that stuff should be illegal


----------



## j_seph

Let me know asap
I don't want to make 8lbs worth of patties and carry em up there w/o a grill and waste em


----------



## wickedjester

I reckon we can make it,Gotta register son first thing in the morning...

Will check back,What I need to bring food wise,Tell me and its done.

We have a Big Charcoal Grill at work.I can ask my Boss if I need to bring it.Just need to know quick!

706-968-0985

Chris


----------



## Unicoidawg

Well it wouldn't hurt to have another grill just in case. I'm gonna bring my dad's, but it is propane............Doesn't bother me a bit but some folks don't like nuttin but charcoal. As far as what to bring some kind of side dish or some buns and a couple of packs of hot dogs.............Can't go wrong there
Unicoidawg



Oh yeah has anyone gotten any of those sticky nametags????????????


----------



## wickedjester

I will get the monster grille then!Is there room for one like it,Pulls behind truck

I also have access to folding tables and chairs if need be I can bring some.Im sorry Im so late posting,Just didnt know until a cpl minutes ago if I could make it.

Chris


----------



## wickedjester

Oh yeah,I will bring  some Hmburger Buns and some Hot Dogs and Buns.

I will empty the icemachines at work into a cpl coolers as well!

Chris


----------



## j_seph

*I have just made*

36 burgers and have 36 buns, all needed for hamburgers will be condiments


----------



## wickedjester

I will bring Ketchup,Mustard,grille,Hot Dogs and Hot Dog Buns,Ice,Cracker Boy Seasonings too!


----------



## RBoleman

PAPPILLION said:


> I will bring Ketchup,Mustard,grille,Hot Dogs and Hot Dog Buns,Ice,Cracker Boy Seasonings too!



sounds so good i have got to be there


----------



## SnowHunter

Ok we'll be there!!!!!  will bring our grill just in cast and I'll have everything cept mustard as its all disappeared on me??!!! So I'll see yall tomorrow round 12-1ish!!!!  Oh and we can bring some duct tape and a sharpie for name tags


----------



## Unicoidawg

Oh yeah, somebody bring a digital camera.......................I would bring mine, but I my wife broke it when she took my pic the other day... Gotta have some pics to post


----------



## wickedjester

Bringing camera too.....


----------



## RATTLER

sorry guys i cant make it i need to spend time with my mother due to her brother passing
i really hate it i wanted to go


----------



## RBoleman

Sorry to hear


----------



## SnowHunter

RATTLER said:


> sorry guys i cant make it i need to spend time with my mother due to her brother passing
> i really hate it i wanted to go



sorry to hear that Rattler. Our prayers are with you and your family


----------



## buzzin4bass

Hey Yall, I am headed to Walmart this morning and I can pick up some name tags if need be. I'm bring a 50 quart cooler of ice and a gallon of sweeeeeeeeet tea. Sounds like everything else is covered pretty well. What about a guestbook so everyone can sign it along with their id's on Woody's with contact #'s so Unicoidawg knows who all showed up and that way if we wanted to have another one he'll have a record of it. Let me know what yall think.


----------



## wickedjester

Big Grille is a no go...

Still bringing Hot Dogs,Buns,Ice,Ketchup and Mustard and Cracker Boy Seasonings(Shameless plug-Can be bought through me or off internet!)

Wooo Hoooo~

Chris


----------



## SnowHunter

A guest book sounds like a great idea!!! 

Pap, we're gonna go ahead n get the big grill and the lil one strapped in the truck here shortly. So as long as someone has charcoal, then we should be alright!!!


----------



## Greg Tench

Yall have fun. My daughter is up this weekend and we re car shoppin !!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Well........thats a wrap. I would like to take the time and thank those who got to come up to Unicoi and partake in the get together. It sure was fun getting to know a few new faces and getting reacquainted with some old ones as well. Lots of good food and good company...........what else could ya ask for.

 For those of you that didn't come we had some good vitles. Her1911 threw down on those ribs......................ole J_seph made enough hamburgers for a army.................I done my bacon wrappped deer meat and smoked it......... Then Patty's oreo delight and one of the guys from Royston brought a chocolate cake that'd make ya slap yo momma and Roxydawg fixed her pumpkin cake. Man it was good 

Unicoidawg


----------



## creekbender

had fun 2 there dawg , nice to finally put some faces to the names i'm used to seeing , oh yea for the poor ol vol fan i gotta tell ya 1 more time GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBoleman

enjoyed meeting everyone.... and I am still full


----------



## SnowHunter

Had a BLAST!!!! Although the only persons name I can remember is BJ's   I think I'll stock up on name tags and sharpies for these gatherins 

I'll post pics in a bit..gotta get some school work done!


----------



## j_seph

*Figures*



Her1911 said:


> Had a BLAST!!!! Although the only persons name I can remember is BJ's


Gal from Cali and she can't remember 3 letter names



That just hurts
Good meeting new folks and as BJ said catching up with famliar folks
even if some of our most popular members were trying out orange smelling perfumeno names mentioned for their integrity sake

As for creekbender
oh yea for the poor ol vol fan i gotta tell ya 1 more time GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope all you see this deer season are orange vest and 3 pointers


----------



## buzzin4bass

Hey Guys and Gals, Sorry I didn't make it. Something came up so I had to bail out on the gathering. I'll sure be at the next one though. Sounds like everyone had a good time. Be sure to let me know if there is another one brewing in the near future.

Jerry


----------



## wickedjester

We had a blast too yall,cant wait until next one.

Here are a few pics.

Chris and Family


----------



## wickedjester

A few more


----------



## Dana Young

I enjoyed metting yall some for the first time some again. Its nice putting a name with a face.


----------



## wickedjester

Dana,
If that boy of mine had talked to you as much as he talked about you on the way home your ears would be full....All good things...I think towards the end he was opening up to ya just a bit!


Chris


----------



## Dana Young

Yea he was starting to warm up to me hope I made a good impression.


----------



## Al33

First, I want to give a great big thanks to Unicoidawg for putting this together! Secondly, I want to thank everyone that contributed to the great feast! The chow was awesome, all of it, but I didn't get to try some of Ms Rachel's pumpkin cake. 

Great fellowship folks! I sure enjoyed my time there and it was definitely worth the drive up, however, the drive back got a bit expensive because I got a ticket for speeding on Hwy 20. Seems they have dropped the limit from 55 to 45 mph due to so many fatalities. I did not pay attention the speed limit signs and had just passed a slow poke I had been behind for miles on Hwy 369. Oh well, I'll know better next time.

Here are some of my pic's of this event and I look forward to the next one. Gotta love those North Georgia mountains. More pic's to follow in other posts.

Starting with grill masters Unicoidawg and J-seph then Dana Young savoring one of Unicoidawgs deeeeelicious venison wraps.


----------



## Al33

Next we have several group shots.


----------



## Al33

The parking lot was packed but the scenery was nice.


----------



## Al33

Last but certainly not least I offer up shots of Nicole (Her1911) with her youngest whose name I do not know, and Mr & Mrs unicoidawg.


----------



## Al33

Dana, thanks for asking the blessing.

Roadking, you have a good one even if she doesn't hunt or fish, she's a great sport. Pleasure meeting you folks.

Oh yeah, and Chris (PAPPILLION), sure was nice finally meeting you and your bride.

Heck, it was nice meeting everybody.


----------



## dutchman

I am sorry I missed it. Hopefully next time I can make it. Looks like Unicoi is the place to go.


----------



## Eshad

I hate I missed it also, but it looks like you had a great turnout!  Unicoidawg, thanks for putting it together.


----------



## huntnnut

Thanks again BJ for all the work you put into the cook-out, you did a great job.  

I believe there was a good time had by all and I know all the food was great and there was way more than enough even though we had a few big eaters amongst us including myself....

It was great to see all those I've met before and good to meet those that I've conversed with here on the site.

Attached are some pic's of the cook-out though I won't even begin to try and place names with everyone.


----------



## SnowHunter




----------



## RBoleman

thanks for all the pictures

hey al did you see if the cop that gave you a speeding ticket was a woody's member


----------



## SnowHunter

dang huntnnut, how'd my behind get in so many pictures?


----------



## Resica

Her1911 said:


> dang huntnnut, how'd my hehind get in so many pictures?



what's a hehind?Is that like a shehind?


----------



## SnowHunter

Resica said:


> what's a hehind?Is that like a shehind?



 ok I fixed it


----------



## 99Roadking

Wife and I had a great time meeting and talking with everybody!
The food was outstanding!!!

BJ - Thanks for getting us together.

Mike


----------



## huntnnut

Her1911 said:


> dang huntnnut, how'd my behind get in so many pictures?




You know how it is, these cameras just kind of focus on whats the center of attention...


----------



## j_seph

*Uh*


----------



## SnowHunter

huntnnut said:


> You know how it is, these cameras just kind of focus on whats the center of attention...


----------



## creekbender

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtroad

Just rolled back into Royston,I had a great time at the cookout.It was my pleasure to meet you all,I don't feel that much at home at some family events.Thanks Unicoi for the work you done to get it all together,and thanks to everyone for the great food and hospitality.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Yeah, I apprecaite all the folks that came................Me and J_seph were begining to get worried at 12:30 when nobody had showed up and we had all that food going. But alas the calvary came calling.................. Next year we'll try to do another one if'n ya'll wanna. It'll just be in the spring to avoid the heat 
Unicoidawg


----------



## huntnnut

dirtroad said:


> Just rolled back into Royston,I had a great time at the cookout.It was my pleasure to meet you all,I don't feel that much at home at some family events.Thanks Unicoi for the work you done to get it all together,and thanks to everyone for the great food and hospitality.
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!




Man, did you get lost or take the scenic route or something on the way back to Royston, I mean it's Thursday and the cook-out was last Sunday?.... 

Just kidding, it was good to meet ya!


----------



## dirtroad

*What is really sad....*



huntnnut said:


> Man, did you get lost or take the scenic route or something on the way back to Royston, I mean it's Thursday and the cook-out was last Sunday?....
> 
> Just kidding, it was good to meet ya!


I have got to be at work in the morning.
Me and the family hang out a few days up there every year.Luckly the cookout hit the perfect date.I'll post a few pics tomorrow of the rest of our few days.
Great to meet you also.


----------



## RBoleman

unicoi.....that sounds good


----------



## j_seph

*Spring sounds good*

That'll give me time to get some of my volunteers out on probation and and extra uniform or 2 for the wife and I


*GO VOLS​*


----------



## Unicoidawg

Time for round II
Check it out....................

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2117847#post2117847


----------



## crackerdave

Unicoidawg said:


> Well I asked Roxydawg (my better half) about it last night and she's all for it as well. The shelter fee went up to $35 instead of $25........I guess the state's gonna blame that on gas prices too  This thing can be as big or as small as ya'll want it too be and we just gotta decide when and who brings what................... Who else is on board. Unicoidawg




That _is_ interesting - thanks!

I see quite a few who are or were regulars still.
It really takes more than one to head it up, and you never know until "the" day who will show up, which makes it hard to plan for some aspects of any gathering. Many people are very shy about posting, but Walmart is never far away, in case the hat needs passing because you have more to show up than you expected.


----------



## j_seph

crackerdave said:


> That _is_ interesting - thanks!
> 
> I see quite a few who are or were regulars still.
> It really takes more than one to head it up, and you never know until "the" day who will show up, which makes it hard to plan for some aspects of any gathering. Many people are very shy about posting, but Walmart is never far away, in case the hat needs passing because you have more to show up than you expected.


Was a good get together, would love to do it again


----------



## goob

*yup*

anybody doing one this year?


----------



## j_seph

goob said:


> anybody doing one this year?



I nominate you to set it up!


----------



## goob

negative ghost rider. I would attend and bring a grill and some fish/meat though!


----------

